# Bin leider zu Blöde um die AGB der DTAG zu verstehen



## Veruschka (18 Februar 2003)

Bin leider zu Blöde um die AGB der DTAG zu verstehen. http://www.dtag.de/dtag/agb/dokument/pdf/0,1384,64,00.pdf

Punkt 4: Nutzung durch Dritte
              Der Kunde hat auch die Preise zu zahlen, die durch befugte 
              oder unbefugte Benutzung des Anschlusses durch Dritte entstanden
              sind, wenn und soweit er diese Nutzung zu vertreten hat.

Im meinem Fall hat sich ein Dialer ohne meinem Wissen auf dem Computer installiert
und sofort eine DFÜ Verbindung aufgebaut. Meines Erachtens liegt hier eine unbefugte Benutzung des Anschlusses durch Dritte vor. Aber was bedeutet diese Einschränkung  „wenn und soweit er die Nutzung zu vertreten hat.“ ???
Bin ich etwa dafür verantwortlich dass sich ein Dialer,  nicht wissentlich und willentlich, meinen Telefonanschluss benutzt?  Besteht eine Forderung der Telekom zu Recht? 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Veruschka

Ach ja, eine Frage an den Juristen.
Was bedeutet:  Ceterum censeo, coniunctio faciendam rem delendam esse


----------



## technofreak (18 Februar 2003)

Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich etwa dafür verantwortlich dass sich ein Dialer, nicht wissentlich und willentlich, meinen Telefonanschluss benutzt? Besteht eine Forderung der Telekom zu Recht?



Dies ist die bisherige Rechtsauffassung, an der allerdings in jüngster Zeit und neuesten Urteilen
erhebliche Zweifel bestehen. 
Der Versuch diese miserable rechtliche Position des Verbrauchers zu verbessern,
wurde im Juli vergangenen Jahres im Bundesrat verhindert. 

http://jan.teegen.bei.t-online.de/pppp/interest.htm
_Ceterum censeo, carthaginem delendam esse. Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Karthago zerstört werden muss._

Das schwebte noch in meiner fundierten humanistischen Halbbildung.Was Jurist sich dazwischengebastelt hat,
kenne ich nicht, muß ein Juristen Joke sein


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Februar 2003)

Im übrigen bin ich der meineung, dass die Verbindungen herstellenden Sachen zu zerstören sind.

oder hat einer einenen besseren Vorschlag für Dailer als "coniunctio faciendam rem"

Lateinische Halbbildung stimmt schon.


----------



## Veruschka (18 Februar 2003)

Hallo „Der Jurist“ 

vielen Dank für Deine Übersetzung.
Leider hab ich da noch ein kleines Problem mit meinem „ coniunctio faciendam rem“. 
Die Telekom will Geld von mir. War eigentlich der Meinung ich könnte diese Forderung über die AGB der Telekom  aushebeln. 
Was kann man unter "wenn und soweit er die Nutzung zu vertreten hat" verstehen? Das ist doch eine Einschränkung. Wann tritt diese Einschränkung in Kraft? Oder anders gefragt, wenn und soweit ist die Nutzung *nicht* zu vertreten? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Februar 2003)

@ Veruschka


Vertreten müssen ist in der Juristensprache die Wendung, wenn man dafür verantwortlich ist.

Das heißt, wenn man etwas bewußt selbst gemacht hat oder aber einen anderen hat machen lassen.

In meine Fall heißt das, um ein Beispiel zu geben, habe ich zu vertreten, dass meine Tochter Zugang zum Computer hat.
Ich muss aber nicht vertreten, dass der Dialer den Standard-Zugang abgehängt  und sich über die Fax-Karte eingewählt hat.

Die Telekom wird zwar versuchen Dir ein "Vertreten müssen" einzureden, lass Dich aber nicht erschrecken.

Wenn Du den "Vertrag" hilfsweise angefochten hast, dann musst Du nur für das negative Interesse einstehen, d.h. die Telekom so zu stellen, wie sie gestanden hätte, wenn sie nicht auf den Bestand des "Vertrages" vertraut hätte. Kurz: Du musst eine Einheit abdrücken, mehr nicht.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Februar 2003)

Wobei es sich nach meiner Meinung sowieso nicht um die Nutzung durch Dritte handelt. Das wäre z.B. Neffe Max, den Du unbeaufsicht telefonieren lässt (Zeitansage von Tokio) oder der mithilfe des Computers eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufbaut, weil Du ihn nicht beaufsichtigt hast.
Der Anspruch aus der "Dialernutzung" fusst ja darauf, dass Du die Verbindung bewusst und gewollt hergestellt haben sollst / hast. Sonst würde ja kein Anspruch dieses Anbieters herzuleiten sein.
Ich denke, das hat mit diesem Teil der AGB´s der Telekom nichts zu tun, sondern mit dem in Rechnung gestellten Anspruch des Drittanbieters, der nicht zu verwechseln ist mit dem "Dritten" der Deinen Anschluss nutzt.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Veruschka (18 Februar 2003)

*AGB*

Hallo Frank,

die Telekom will von mir Geld, für eine Verbindung, die von meinem Anschluss aus, aufgebaut wurde. Dabei interessiert es der Telekom wenig, ob diese Verbindung manuell oder über eine Wählhilfe sprich Dialer aufgebaut wurde.  Muss ich diese dritte Person kennen? Wenn ein Unbekannter in meine Wohnung einbricht und eine 0190 anwählt so geschieht dieser Verbindungsaufbau durch „Dritte“.  Wenn sich jemand ohne mein Wissen über meinem Computer in das Telefonnetz einwählt geschieht dieser Verbindungsaufbau durch „Dritte“.  Die Frage ist in wie weit ich diese Nutzung zu vertreten habe. Bin ich dafür verantwortlich dass sich jemand ohne mein Wissen zu gang zu meinem Anschluss verschafft hat. Wenn ja, was soll dann diese Einschränkung „wenn und soweit er diese Nutzung zu vertreten hat“ 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (18 Februar 2003)

*Juristensprache*

Hallo Jurist,

nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Übersetzungen. Juristensprache, schwere Sprache. Kannst Du mir “hilfsweise“ oder in meiner Sprache, freundlicherweise das Wort „hilfsweise“ übersetzen. Danke.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Veruschka


----------



## technofreak (18 Februar 2003)

*Re: Juristensprache*



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du mir “hilfsweise“ oder in meiner Sprache, freundlicherweise das Wort „hilfsweise“ übersetzen.


falls ich was falsches poste, kanns Jurist ja korrigieren   

Hilfsweise bedeutet , daß wenn man nicht die genaue Vorschrift oder Regel findet für ein Problem, etwas sucht , was dem 
möglichst nahe kommt, was man als Vorschrift oder Regel braucht.

Beispiel für die Anwendung des Begriffs "hilfsweise" 

http://www.jusline.at/hlp/ratg/RATG014.html

Wenn du mehr Beispiele brauchst, einfach Google nach hilfsweise suchen: 18200 Einträge 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Februar 2003)

Hallo Veruschka,
Natürlich schiebt Dir die Telekom erstmal den Ball zu, in dem in den AGB´s festgelegt wird, dass Du erstmal für Deinen Ansschluss verantwortlich bist. Wie ich es schon beschrieben habe, selbst wenn jemand zu Besuch ist und Dich nicht um Erlaubnis fragt und trotzdem die Zeitansage von Tokio anruft, ist das Dein Problem. Du hättest ja auf den Anschluss aufpassen können.
Was die Verbindung durch den Dialer angeht, so liegt das nach meiner Meinung anders. Ein dritter Anbieter hat Dir ein Vertragsangebot unterbreitet, Du hast per Mausklick diesen Vertrag angenommen, damit ist er zustande gekommen. Der dritte Anbieter macht seine Forderung bei der Telekom geltend und diese ist verpflichtet, das hier verlangte Entgelt per Telekom-Rechnung einzuziehen.
Soweit die Theorie.
Da sich die bewusste Verbindung nach Deiner Schilderung ohne Dein Tun und Wollen erstellt hat, hast Du berechtigte Einwände gegen diese Rechnung. Die machst Du insofern eben geltend, in dem Du das der Telekom mitteilst und den Rechnungsbetrag der Telekom um den gerügten Betrag kürzt.
Die weitere Verfahrensweise mit der größten Aussicht auf Erfolg findest Du hier zusammengefasst: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1363
Sinngemäß ist das auf alle Dialervorfälle anwendbar, wenn die Einwahlen nicht gewollt waren.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Veruschka (19 Februar 2003)

Danke Technofreak,

dann werde ich morgen hilfsweise meinen Vertrag mit der DTAG anfechten, auf Punkt 4 der AGB verweisen und auch noch einen kleinen Hinweis auf § 261 anfügen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (19 Februar 2003)

Hallo Frank,

das habe ich der Telekom auch schon mitgeteilt und meine Rechung um diesen strittigen Betrag gekürzt. 
Habe aber von der Telekom noch keine Antwort auf mein Schreiben bekommen. Dachte nach zwei Wochen kann man da mal anrufen. 
Der Herr entschuldigte sich „ach 0190, ja das wächst uns momentan über den Kopf“ und ich müsste mich noch bis zum Ende des Monats gedulden. Meinte aber auch dass die Telekom diesen strittigen Betrag schon an den Diensteanbieter  gezahlt hat und die Telekom vom Gesetzgeber beauftragt wurde das Inkasso zu übernehmen. Ich müsse auf jedem Fall zahlen und  soll doch bitte meine Forderungen dem Diensteanbieter gegenüber geltend machen.
Da ich ja einen Vertrag mit der Telekom abgeschlossen habe, hab ich mal in die AGB geschaut. Da steht leider nichts von Dialer oder einer Inkassopflicht der Telekom. Das einzige was ich sehen konnte war diese Nutzung durch Dritte. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch der einzige Punkt, wo die Telekom mir gegenüber, einen Anspruch erheben kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Veruschka


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Februar 2003)

Hallo Veruschka,
was der Telekom-MA da vom Stapel gelassen hat, kannste knicken. Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60
Unser tapfere Streiter "Jurist" hat der Telekom den schon überwiesenen Betrag auch wieder abgeknöpft.


Gruss Frank


----------

